# Solved: WIA scanner help



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

I currently use a HP ScanJet 3400c connected through USB. The HP drivers/scanner is not 100% compatible with my motherboards chipset. Using WIA support works 100% of the time.

Quote from HP support.


> A USB signal-integrity problem causes the scanner to fail. Other USB devices are not affected. The issue is dependent on an NVIDIA nForce chipset, a USB cable, and an HP Scanjet 3500c series scanner combination and does not happen 100 percent of the time.


The thing I find annoying is that I cannot set defaults for the DPI of scans using WIA, It always defaults to 150dpi. Is there some sort of tweak that will let me change the defaults of WIA support in Windows?

Thanks in advance

Nurdle


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Doesn't WIA remember the last DPI setting ???
gave my 3400c to my son several months ago ... I can't remember.

I use Irfanview to run my new HP all-in-one scanner .. it uses the WIA service ... and it remembers the last scan setting.

I avoid using HP software .... if at all possible.


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

I did realise it does save the settings under custom a few minutes after posting. My brain must have missfired yesterday   .

Thanks anyway Noyb


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not too sure you did have a Misfire ....
And I'm thinking the answerer to your original question might be ...
NO .. You have to set (reset) it each time .. if you want something different than default.

Have you upgraded to IE7 ???
And did you have the HP compatibility problem before upgrading to IE7 ??

The WIA service still uses HP's Twain Driver for the scanner.
I only have the minimal HP scanner software installed, and my scanner's newer, so I'm a little blind here.


----------



## Nurdle (Nov 12, 2005)

The problem has always happend with my Hp scanner using their full software but only when using USB. If I use paralell cable no issues but because i'm always switching between Linux and Windows this is a real headache (Paralell support in Linux sux!).

The reason for upping the default DPI is that I scan alot of magazine images etc and it helps when removing moire patterns if scanned at higher DPI.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I always set my dpi each time based on my application ... Never thought about saving the settings.

I'm thinking the moire patterns might be more dependent on the Image Viewer/Editor software you're using and the quality of the original magazine picture.

The moire pattern shouldn't be in the scanned image file ... at any dpi setting.


----------

